# Purina Pro Plan



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok, I know a lot of you feed your dogs the pro plan, and I'm wondering how everyone likes it. Murphy has had consistent loose stools from the Calif. Naturals we've had him on for over 4 weeks. He also has some skin allergies, and the vet said it may be his food, so I wanted to try switching him before we do expensive allergy tests. He also has had consistent ear infections. I'm really thinking about pro plan.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Never thought I would say this...but love it (so far). Scout never liked her food, but now loves it after I switched. She's been on it for a few months now, and whenever someone mentions 'filler' I just shrug my shoulders. Hey, it meets AAFCO, my dog likes it and is healthy.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

All my dogs get ProPlan... love it!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Of course I have the least experience of you all ( 3 more days !!!), but somewhere I read that you can't conclude anything about the relationship between their food and allergies unless you've been feeding it for a couple of months. I don't know where, anymore, but you might want to look into that.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I feed it exclusively and love it. My dogs NEVER turn their noses up at it, and love great, feel great, are healthy, long lived, and have lovely coats.

I have fed it for over 15 years. No problems _ever _with it, and have switched dogs over to it "cold turkey" without issue.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Tucker used to eat it before we found out that he has a corn allergy, which was causing his constant ear infections. He now eats California Natural and hasn't had a single ear infection since we switched. Our GSD eats Pro Plan and does very well on it and our new puppy is going to be coming home on Pro Plan as well. A lot of people have great success with it. It just didn't work for Tucker because of his allergies, but it works very well for our German Shepherd and hopefully Tyson (new pup) will do well on it when he comes home.

I'm just curious as to what formula of California Natural you are feeding. Tucker had loose stools on the lamb formula of CN last winter, but his stools have been perfect on the herring & sweet potato formula of CN that we started him on back in October.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Has Murphy been checked for coccidia? It requires a separate fecal test from other parasites and is a common cause of loose stools in puppies.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> Has Murphy been checked for coccidia? It requires a separate fecal test from other parasites and is a common cause of loose stools in puppies.


Yes actually he was just tested for a bunch of things last Saturday, and that was one of them. That's what's making me wonder if it's his food.


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Jupiter loves the Pro Plan. I will say that, as a youngster, he gained weight a little faster that I would have liked. But we switched to Pro Plan Adult when he was around 4 months (on the advice of our vet) and he slimmed right out. I have never had problems with loose stools or anything like that, and his coat is just as soft and shiny as any golden coat I have ever seen!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Murphysmom said:


> Yes actually he was just tested for a bunch of things last Saturday, and that was one of them. That's what's making me wonder if it's his food.


Coccidia often does not show up in fecal checks. If I have "unexplained" diarrhea in a young puppy, and no other worms/parasites are present, I just treat for coccidia and 9 times out of 10, it clears up.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> Coccidia often does not show up in fecal checks. If I have "unexplained" diarrhea in a young puppy, and no other worms/parasites are present, I just treat for coccidia and 9 times out of 10, it clears up.


It really isn't diarrhea. He had a bout of that over the weekend, but it was the flu causing it. His stools are just very soft all the time, but weren't when we still had him on the Puppy Chow that the breeder had him on.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

My dogs are healthy, happy and have the best coat. They are on PP and are doing great!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Mine all love the proplan. I would not buy the kind with the shredded pieces in it. Go for puppy and then chicken & rice formula adult.


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

Mine eat Pro Plan. The one for sensitive skin and stomach and they LOVE it. Scout is very sensitive to different foods and this one agrees so well with him. We used to feed EaglePack and while they liked it and he was less itchy, he still had ear junk. On Pro Plan, no itchies, no ear junk and they love it! And it is so much cheaper than Eaglepack or any of the other foods we've tried.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Mine been on Pro Plan with no problems!


----------



## hh2420 (Dec 28, 2008)

We use Pro Plan as well and Cooper loves it. Our new puppy is on Pro Plan sensitive stomach adult. The breeder wants us to continue using adult food. Is that normal? On advice from our Vet we had Coop on PP large breed puppy until a year.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Molly eats only ProPlan to! Before that she wasn't really enthusiastic with her food. But after I changed it to ProPlan she ate normally again and she now always finishes her bowls! She likes when I pour a little bit of water on her kibbles to! :wave:


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Both of my boys eat Pro Plan and they love it. Never had any problems on it at all.


----------



## davepharos (Jan 20, 2008)

my dog gets pro plan performance. 

have tried a bunch of other foods, but he didn't do well on most of them


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

Both of mine eat PP and love it. Does anyone have a secret place they purchase theirs from that is cheaper than Petco or Petsmart? Thrifty law students are dying to know... =)


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

I just switched Marley to Pro Plan from Eukanuba, and he loves it, I used ot think he was a picky eater, but he wasn't he just didn't like the Eukanuba, so I was forever adding things to try to get him to eat.

Now he's eating bowls of dry Pro Plan kibble and looking for more!!


----------



## Sam'sMom (Nov 12, 2009)

We just adopted from a golden rescue, and the president has been feeding his goldens Pro-Plan since the '80s with great results. We are now using it too, and Sam seems to love it.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

My guys were on it for several years. The Vet liked it.

But they both developed food allergies to it and we had to switch them to California Natural.

Dakota's ears were a mess for 4 or 5 years. We could never fix them. When we switched him from ProPlan to CN it all cleared up in 6 weeks and he never had another problem.

Not all dogs will have this problem. It just happens both of mine did.



Murphysmom said:


> Ok, I know a lot of you feed your dogs the pro plan, and I'm wondering how everyone likes it. Murphy has had consistent loose stools from the Calif. Naturals we've had him on for over 4 weeks. He also has some skin allergies, and the vet said it may be his food, so I wanted to try switching him before we do expensive allergy tests. He also has had consistent ear infections. I'm really thinking about pro plan.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> My guys were on it for several years. The Vet liked it.
> 
> But they both developed food allergies to it and we had to switch them to California Natural.
> 
> ...


Sounds exactly like our situation! Tucker came home on Pro Plan as a puppy and we kept him on it for months. We didn't even realize that the food could be what was causing his ear problems. We then switched to Eukanuba for a few months, but the problem didn't get much better. We finally switched him to California Natural Herring & Sweet Potato a couple of months ago after allergy testing confirmed a corn allergy and his ears were totally cleared up within a few weeks of switching to CN. Our new puppy will be eating Pro Plan LBP since since that's what our breeder feeds, so our fingers are crossed that he won't have the same problems with it that Tucker did!


----------



## VArchS (Dec 13, 2009)

As I am new in this forum, and I am thinking of switching our Maya's (4 months old female puppy) to Pro Plan... which formula do you suggest for her?


the website offers these options...

PRO PLAN® SELECTS®:
Natural Turkey & Barley Formula

DRY FOOD OPTIONS:
Chicken & Rice Formula
Natural Lamb & Rice Formula

SPECIALIZED NUTRITION:
Large Breed Formula


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Pro Plan natural turkey and barley scored high on the dog food rating chart that I found on the net. 

I did a lot of research and finally settled on Blue Buffalo (the adult version for my toy mutt and the large puppy for my gr).

Just wanted to add - I was feeding the Pro Plan shredded blend to my toy mutt and he has the worse gas ever. So I switching him to the Blue Buffalo. 

Kris


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Try Blain's Farm and Fleet, or Fleet Farm, or Tractor Supply, depending on what's in your area. The Pro Plan is usually about $5 a bag less at Farm and Fleet here. 
Then I go to Petco and they match Farm and Fleet's price 





BUTTERSisMYmaster said:


> Both of mine eat PP and love it. Does anyone have a secret place they purchase theirs from that is cheaper than Petco or Petsmart? Thrifty law students are dying to know... =)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Gas is a common problem on the shredded blend because of the high soy content of the shreds.
The other pro plan formulas usually don't cause a problem.




zeke11 said:


> Pro Plan natural turkey and barley scored high on the dog food rating chart that I found on the net.
> 
> I did a lot of research and finally settled on Blue Buffalo (the adult version for my toy mutt and the large puppy for my gr).
> 
> ...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

PP fan here too...


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am feeding ProPlan Natural Selects Turkey and Barley. The girls are doing very well on it.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

once i have pp performance
the ear was so dirty quickly, thick coat growth but also much shedding, kibble hard to chew, but i really like the stool quality, it's so consistent, firm and small

switch to acana adult
ear cleaner for longer period, shedding less, coat seems better in color, but stool quality and consistency is poor, sometime it's very sticky and not firm at all

next??? still confuse


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Gas is a common problem on the shredded blend because of the high soy content of the shreds.
> The other pro plan formulas usually don't cause a problem.


that just figures....Teddy picks out the shreds and eats them all...and leaves the nuggets. He is a notoriously picky eater. Unlike Duffy who eats anything and everything, and very quickly, too!

Kris


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

We've been feeding ProPlan for a couple of months now and all our dogs love it and are doing well on it! They especially love the Salmon & Brown Rice Formula and eat every last morsel and look for more!


----------



## VArchS (Dec 13, 2009)

We had some appetite issues with Eukanumba...
as I was thinking of feeding her ProPlan but Maya finally got Royal Canin maxi junior today. (As I have already mentioned she is almost 4 moths old...)
she almost ate the bowl as well...
;-)
What do you think about it?


----------



## MaxwellSmart (Aug 11, 2008)

nevermind.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

OK, I'm ditching the Blue Buffalo. One week into the transition and Duffy has had horrible diarrhea in his crate over night. I'm only doing 3/4 old and 1/4 BB, too. So I'm returning the BB to Petsmart (thank you Petsmart, for that liberal return policy) and trying the Pro Plan. I'll let you know how it goes.

Kris


----------

